# Need HCPC code Potassium Chloride w/ NS



## ncurtis (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello,
I've been searching for a HCPC code for a Pre-mixed bag of Potassium Chloride w/ NS and cant find one.

Anyone know what that code might be??


----------



## KellyLR (Jul 8, 2010)

*Pre-packaged Potassium N/S*

I'm taking you mean normal-salin, did u look at S5013-S5014? I don't know for sure but i am assuming it is pre-operative. When I get back to work, i'll look it up in HCPCS.  There is a web site you could try that someone turned us onto the other day:

http://www.hipaaspace.com/Medical_Billing/Coding/Healthcare_Common_Procedure_Coding_System/HCPCS_Codes_Lookup.aspx


----------

